# Squat shoes; or weight lifting shoes...



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

anyone has any suggestions on a good squat shoes/ weight lifting shoes?

any particular brand and any particular websites?

discount code will be appreciated too...

I am thinking of buying one...any tips?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Theseus said:


> I am thinking of buying one...any tips?


Yep... I'd get two of them


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been looking at a couple myself. But cant really justify the money on the first 2 pairs but the 3rd pair look ok but i've just been going barefoot in the gym mainly for deadlifts lol clean feet and no white socks

The first link was the one that came up on google first.. I haven't used the shop before, And as above I would defo get two lol 

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/nike-romaleos-2-weightlifting-shoes.html

adiPower Weightlifting Shoes | adidas Weightlifting

adidas Powerlift 2.0 Shoes | adidas UK


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Save a bomb, just get a 2nd hand pair of chuck's off ebay


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

StuOwen86 said:


> I have been looking at a couple myself. But cant really justify the money on the first 2 pairs but the 3rd pair look ok but i've just been going barefoot in the gym mainly for deadlifts lol clean feet and no white socks
> 
> The first link was the one that came up on google first.. I haven't used the shop before, And as above I would defo get two lol
> 
> ...


that nike looks stunning and comfy...but I think maybe the 3rd option, especially if need to get 2 pairs....


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Powerlift 2.0


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Theseus said:


> especially if need to get 2 pairs....


Why do you need 2 pairs?

The Romaleos are highly rated from what I've seen,expensive though.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the romaleos, amazing shoes. The Adidas are more narrow so your foot shape and colour preference should decide between the two because there won't be a performance difference

Squatting style is another question though, if you're a wide squatter then a heeled shoe might not be for you.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

dont over think it, any flat sole shoe/trainer would do IMO


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just go bare foot / shoeless that's what I do ne way


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

I asked the local gym owner/trainer for tips on deading earlier today. After he'd corrected a couple of flaws with my form he recommended some trainers with thinner soles, I've got some cheapo nikes and the sole is pretty thick with a bit of a heel on them, he reckoned I'd be steadier with something that wasn't so springy, lessen risk of injury to ankles, knees etc.

He was wearing a pair of k-swiss with thin soles, said he's got them online for about £20, I've not been able to find anything similar yet tho.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hudson said:


> I asked the local gym owner/trainer for tips on deading earlier today. After he'd corrected a couple of flaws with my form he recommended some trainers with thinner soles, I've got some cheapo nikes and the sole is pretty thick with a bit of a heel on them, he reckoned I'd be steadier with something that wasn't so springy, lessen risk of injury to ankles, knees etc.
> 
> He was wearing a pair of k-swiss with thin soles, said he's got them online for about £20, I've not been able to find anything similar yet tho.


For deadlifts:

Converse

Skate shoes

Wrestling boots

Deadlift slippers

Socks


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Hudson said:


> I asked the local gym owner/trainer for tips on deading earlier today. After he'd corrected a couple of flaws with my form he recommended some trainers with thinner soles, I've got some cheapo nikes and the sole is pretty thick with a bit of a heel on them, he reckoned I'd be steadier with something that wasn't so springy, lessen risk of injury to ankles, knees etc.
> 
> He was wearing a pair of k-swiss with thin soles, said he's got them online for about £20, I've not been able to find anything similar yet tho.


For deadlifting, flat is always better. thin sole, flat or barefoot. some even to go no socks

For Squat, elevated sole (squat shoes) is known to reduce the angle needed in ankle dorsiflexion, therefore squat lower, steadier and more possible weight to be used....

all said, I own Zero pair at the moment. keen to buy one to try...

one thing I am not sure is military press, would the weightlifting shoes help? I know in deadlift, it worsen the lift due to the angle pushing your shoulders way pass the bar and cause unsteadiness


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Theseus said:


> For deadlifting, flat is always better. thin sole, flat or barefoot. some even to go no socks
> 
> For Squat, elevated sole (squat shoes) is known to reduce the angle needed in ankle dorsiflexion, therefore squat lower, steadier and more possible weight to be used....
> 
> ...


How many olympic lifts involve lifting above your head...


----------



## bowesy87 (Nov 16, 2014)

I go barefoot. Or if ur feeling flash, vibram five fingers. Even toesox wil do if dont want to end up with dirty feet


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

went to Oxford Circles Nike building - 'no, we don't stock those, you need to buy online'

went to Piccadilly Circles Lillywhites - 'no, we don't stock those, you need to buy online'

Has anyone manage to buy a pair of weightlifting shoes from a shop? any shop? Should I try JD sports?

I prefer to try them on rather than buying online since it would be my first pair.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Do not squat barefoot if you train heavy you will possibly cause yourself an injury.

Converse boots do the trick for me support and comfort

Deadlift socks and flat shoes are more preferred jus remember the more of a heel you have the further you have to pull and more pronounced your heels will be.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Inov8 FastLift - on ebay

Around £100 and no difference between FastLift and Adipower (apart from price).

Get some and dont listen to ppl telling u to do not use powerlifting shoes, once u try them u will never go back (especially with squats).


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Theseus said:


> went to Oxford Circles Nike building - 'no, we don't stock those, you need to buy online'
> 
> went to Piccadilly Circles Lillywhites - 'no, we don't stock those, you need to buy online'
> 
> ...


No chance of getting them in a shop, way too specialist.

Nike ones I'm 1/2 size up on normal nike trainers

Remember with distance selling regs you can try at home and return if they aren't the right size


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Robbie said:


> No chance of getting them in a shop, way too specialist.
> 
> Nike ones I'm 1/2 size up on normal nike trainers
> 
> Remember with distance selling regs you can try at home and return if they aren't the right size


Any websites you will recommend?

I must say I have never buy shoes online before...If I return the shoes back due to poor fitting, do I need to pay the return P&P?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Theseus said:


> Any websites you will recommend?
> 
> I must say I have never buy shoes online before...If I return the shoes back due to poor fitting, do I need to pay the return P&P?


Strength shop

Depends on the retailer. Smaller ones yes usually.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd recommend the Adidas Adipure 1.1 (similar to Vibro Fivefingers) I got mine for around £50 on ebay (I went a size smaller than normal) - been using them for ages now for any weight lifting. Before that I did use shoes with a solid heel which i rate too for squats.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Theseus said:


> anyone has any suggestions on a good squat shoes/ weight lifting shoes?
> 
> any particular brand and any particular websites?
> 
> ...


Pair of chucks mate, job done.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Robbie said:


> How many olympic lifts involve lifting above your head...


Both of them.


----------

